# Floroiu name pronunciation



## AniwaR

Hello! Could you, please, describe how to pronounce the name _Floroiu_? I need to transliterate it to Armenian.


----------



## irinet

Hi, 
It's more like what you see is exactly what you pronounce [flo'roiu] .


----------



## AniwaR

I was confused about the 'oiu' part. First I was reading it like flo-ro-eeh-uh (which was very uncomfortable to pronounce), then figured out it may be flo-ro-you (just like the English pronoun 'you').


----------



## alicip

AniwaR said:


> I was confused about the 'oiu' part. First I was reading it like flo-ro-eeh-uh (which was very uncomfortable to pronounce), then figured out it may be flo-ro-you *(just like the English pronoun 'you')*.



You got it. Maybe this could give you further help.


----------



## jimmyy

The IPA transliteration is /flo'ro.ju/

IPA can be found here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Phonetic_Alphabet

Without referring to IPA you are right in saying that the "-iu" ending sounds like the English "you"

All the best


----------



## AniwaR

Thank you all very much for your eager help! ^_^ Now I got it right in Armenian.


----------

